# Mac & cheese pops



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Anyone have a good fried mac & cheese pop recipe they'd share?  I don't want to mess around playing with this one....just want something that would hold up on a stick and be tasty.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi Sysco handles one triangular shaped that is already done and pretty good. Simply put it on a stick and fry it. I believe Anchor Food makes it.


----------



## skillet (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey Ed, Thanks and Thanks Shroomgirl for the suggestion. Will ask my Sysco rep about these...do you know  ... how big are these triangles? 1 bite maybe 2? Am I thinking that these would already be breaded so there is no need to coat w/crumbs prior to frying? And would you fry...cool..then just reheat uncovered on site...jeeze...these may work for a couple of upcoming events. Thanks again


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

If my memory is correct the samples I received were about 2.1/2 inches, but just cut in half and you have 2 triangles but smaller ,and yes they are pre breaded I Q F . Much better fried as needed, but can be held if held correctly.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'm interested in making them, not purchasing from Sysco....got a bunch of cheese donations for a non-profit gig that is fingerfood only....pops make sense, just not sure how they stay stable on a stick....


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

Hi Julie

we make our mac and cheese with lots of good gooey cheese, then take half the mixture and pulse it in the cuisinart (when cool duh) and blend with unprocessed portion,  roll into balls and coat with panko and freeze.   Fry from frozen and skewer or use real lollipop sticks (Michaels is a good source if you don't need alot of them they sell in packages of 50 or 100)  

They do have a tendency to slide down the  bamboo skewers so try not to pierce all the way through.   You could also place them on the platter and have the skewers or sticks sticking up.  

Another caterer I know makes them using the box mac and cheese but frankly we love the grownup version tastes we can filter in with various cheeses - my current favorite is wisconscin pepato - an asiago like peppercorn studded beauty.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

thanks Lisa! I've got some thick sharp skewers, approx 5- 6"....will bring backups.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Julie, 

Have you tried these yet?  How did they work out?

Lisa,

I don't have a deep fat fryer, so I was wondering if you've ever panfried them?  I realize making balls wouldn't work as well, but maybe a flattened version?  Do they hold together well when frying?  I've often thought of doing these, but the whole process seemed daunting.  Maybe I'll try them for a small party first.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I've not tried them, makes sense that the ground up part becomes glue and that they work from a frozen state.   I'd go with the pan of oil on the stove verus pan saute...because the saute takes longer to cook and the crust shell is not formed holding in the mac goo.  Don't know, just suppositions.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Forgive this question,  but I just have to ask because I'm still fuzzy on this (as well as  in other areas, but that's for another time...).  If I fry them in oil on stove, am I correct in assuming that I put the stick in after.  Even as I write this, I think I know the answer because the alternative would be just plain stupid.  Humor me....


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

my guess would be after, but not sure.


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

deep fry. Pot of oil or we use table top domestic fryers. Think frydaddy. Skewer finished fried popp. 
Oh a turkey fryer would work too. Advantage of these fryers vs pot of oil is the thermostate


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

thanks Lisa.


----------



## chefbradley (Nov 4, 2010)

Another thought on the preparation would be to add a small cube of cheese to the middle when you form the ball, before you bread the product. This can produce a warm creamy center to change the overall mouth feel. The skewers are a good idea, buty depending on teh needs of the client, they make the mini forks which work well in products of this nature.


----------

